# Problem with rfcomm and a phone

## Markand

Hi there

I'm trying to set bluetooth with my phone, I watched this doc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/bluetooth-guide.xml

But it seems that I don't have the "sdpd" process as said in it, and when I try to connect it via:

rfcomm connect 0, my phone ask the pin (that I set in /etc/bluetooth/pin) and then I get

```
Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused
```

So I don't know why I get this. Do you have any idea?

Thanks.

----------

## ewaller

I am fighting with this right now.  It has to do with the passkey-agent being removed from bluez.  Passkey requests from the connect operation attempt are going unanswered.  There seem to be alternatives for Gnome and KDE-3, but I have found none for the command line or KDE-4.

I am running KDE-4.2 and am emerging kbluetooth4 from the kde-testing overlay as I type this.  I will report back later.

What environment are you using command line, Gnome, KDE, other?

----------

## Gusar

Compiling bluez-utils with the 'test-programs' use flag will give you passkey-agent. And spdp isn't needed anymore, it's functionality is part of hcid now.

----------

